# Streamlight tactical lights are pretty tough



## Invisibleflash (Aug 1, 2019)

I've always used Surefire and still do. But the Streamlight tactical lights are impressive with their ability for taking abuse.


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 1, 2019)

It's been a few years since I've bought a flashlight and my family members keep running off with my favorites. I'd like to go into the fall/winter with a new one and have wondered about Streamlight. How long have you owned yours and are you 100% thumbs up on it?

I miss 4Sevens. That was my favorite brand. I looked last winter and had trouble finding something that I loved.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2019)

A lot of brands are doing better than surefire for less money.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 1, 2019)

Maglites are pretty tough same with O lights.          I have dropped both plenty of times and they seem to still work.     

i honestly prefer just getting rechargeable batteries as opposed to built in rechargeable ones, at least you can store several batteries but then some surefire have detachable rechargeable.  I think the surefire headlight or one of them is probbly the best headlight you can get though.


----------



## Invisibleflash (Aug 1, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> It's been a few years since I've bought a flashlight and my family members keep running off with my favorites. I'd like to go into the fall/winter with a new one and have wondered about Streamlight. How long have you owned yours and are you 100% thumbs up on it?
> 
> I miss 4Sevens. That was my favorite brand. I looked last winter and had trouble finding something that I loved.



New to them, maybe a few months. These are Chinese versions, but not copies of Surefire. The big light shown in the video would cost about $1100 if Surefire. It would have about same power, but Surefire is easy to adjust with a twist ring for settings. Streamlight is hard to adjust in my opinion. But Streamlight is about 10% of the cost of the $1100 Surefire. Other Streamlights are about 50% to 70% the cost of a Surefire. Just depends.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 2, 2019)

Invisibleflash said:


> New to them, maybe a few months. These are Chinese versions, but not copies of Surefire. The big light shown in the video would cost about $1100 if Surefire. It would have about same power, but Surefire is easy to adjust with a twist ring for settings. Streamlight is hard to adjust in my opinion. But Streamlight is about 10% of the cost of the $1100 Surefire. Other Streamlights are about 50% to 70% the cost of a Surefire. Just depends.



Nitecore do a ring.

Nitecore SRT6 Night Officer smart ring LED torch


----------



## ShortBridge (Aug 2, 2019)

I have a couple of old, well beaten Surefires that I've put Malkoff dropins in. Great lights, but a bit dated from a tactical standpoint and not the easiest to pocket carry. I have a Fenix PD30 that is an amazing light, but it was an "amazingly powerful 200 lumen", which tells you how old it is. My son scurried off my my 4Sevens Quark, which was my favorite and 4Sevens doesn't exist anymore. I bought a non-tactical Olight which is fantastic, but my wife took over ownership of that one.

I'd like something rechargable that carries like the Fenix and give me a few modes including something crazy bright (~1000ish lumen) with good throw and spill along with at least two lower settings for practical use and ideally a strobe. Tail click controlled.

For sensibilities, I like for things to be good tactical tools, but I don't like them labeled that way. Please don't call it the "warrior" or "special forces" or "black ops"... model. Aside from branding, I have my reasons, some of you will assume. I couldn't find quite what I was looking for last year, maybe something new will be out by the time we enter our dark season again.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Aug 3, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> For sensibilities, I like for things to be good tactical tools, but I don't like them labeled that way.



Probably not relevant but for as weaponized the bevels at the glass end look, you can easily make the argument it protects the glass if you drop it more and/or makes a decent stand so you can stand it up on a side rather than lay it down.      At least your less likely to naff the glass up or break it if you use it as a impact device or drop it on bevels if it has them.  

Only really relevant if someone takes issues with the bevels though and you are trying to word play yourself in keeping it.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 3, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> It's been a few years since I've bought a flashlight and my family members keep running off with my favorites. I'd like to go into the fall/winter with a new one and have wondered about Streamlight. How long have you owned yours and are you 100% thumbs up on it?
> 
> I miss 4Sevens. That was my favorite brand. I looked last winter and had trouble finding something that I loved.



I've used Streamlights for 18 years and they are good lights.


----------



## morymorya (Aug 14, 2019)

ShortBridge said:


> It's been a few years since I've bought a flashlight and my family members keep running off with my favorites. I'd like to go into the fall/winter with a new one and have wondered about Streamlight tactical lights. How long have you owned yours and are you 100% thumbs up on it?
> 
> I miss 4Sevens. That was my favorite brand. I looked last winter and had trouble finding something that I loved.


I bought a Streamlight a year ago and it is the best of several tactical flashlights I have used. Every time I travel with my family, I will bring it. Most importantly, I can place it on all my weapons, which is very convenient.


----------

